# Wie stelle ich mein Tastatutlayout ein?

## pom

Hallo,

ich bin etwas ratlos.

Nach 2 Tagen emerge und Änderung der rc.conf für 'deutsch & co' kommen zwar Ausgaben in deutsch, nur das Tastaturlayout ist irgendwie vermurkst.

Ich hab mit der 1.4_rc1 LiveCD gebootet, da gab es keine Einstellung für deutsch,  wie bei der 1.2er BootCD. Das hab ich verkraftet, und ALLES in einem Rutsch ins System 'gemerget' .

Nun bootet das System zwar prima, nur hab ich keine ordentliche Tastatur.

Wer kann helfen?

z.B. ein ö ist ÷ und ä ist ein Summezeichen

Gruss

POM

----------

## pom

Nachtrag:

Bei einem SSH auf das System mit SSH für Windows oder PuTTY ist die Tastaturbelegung 100% in Ordnung.

Warum auf der console nicht????

POM

----------

## hopfe

Postemal deine Einträge in der rc.conf und den /etc/profile dann vergleiche ich sie mal mit meinem.

----------

## pom

1.) /etc/profile

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.13 2002/05/19 21:34:18 azarah Exp $

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

  source /etc/profile.env

fi

#077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

        if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]; then

        export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi

export http_proxy=http://mein_proxy:3128/

export ftp_proxy=$http_proxy

export rsync_proxy=$http_proxy

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

2.) /etc/rc.conf

# Copyright 1999-2001 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# Author: Daniel Robbins <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.11 2002/08/06 20:12:28 danarmak Exp $

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="local"

# Set protocols to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm ]

DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE: this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession exists

#       for the particular program run ( ~/.xinitrc for startx, ... ).

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION=kde-3.0.4

CU 

POM

----------

## hopfe

Meine rc.conf sieht nahezu ident aus, außer das ich "de-latin1" ohne Deadkeys verwende.

edit:

Ich hab ja gewußt das ich was übersehen habe!

Bei mir ist die Variable CONSOLEFONT auf "lat0-16" gesetzt

----------

## pom

SUPER!!!

die Einstellung CONSOLENFONT="lat0-16" war es.

Auch der Euro ist da.

Danke.

POM

----------

## hopfe

Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber nun geht es ja  :Smile: 

----------

